# R5 and Auto ISO



## TMT (Sep 11, 2021)

During the pandemic, I have been doing a lot of bird photography, shooting manually with the Canon R5 with the RF 100-500. Since the lighting and shadows can vary dramatically where I shoot, the time it takes to adjust the ISO is enough time for my subject to disappear. I've tried using Auto ISO but I find the details in light/white area often get blown out. Is there a setting on the camera that I can adjust by a stop or two (AWB?) that allows Auto ISO to do its thing but still lets me somewhat control the outcome? Thanks.


----------



## EricN (Sep 11, 2021)

You can do "exposure compensation" on the control ring


----------



## TMT (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks! Great advice. I'm happy with the initial results.


----------



## EricN (Sep 12, 2021)

Glad I could help! Looks great!
Post it here:





Show your Bird Portraits


Post your Bird Portraits here :-) Parrots, Birds of Prey, Herons and all the others ... Just post your portraits here :-) The main idea of this topic is that the bird is clearly the main part component of the picture and that it is not a bird in flight or small bird on large tree or group shot...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Deleted (Nov 2, 2021)

I’ve been u
Sing that technique for years on other canon bodies like the 7D2. Depending on the subject it can be handy to use spot metering rather than evaluative. This is particularly true with white birds in bright light. If you meter from. The bird you then get close to the right exposure. On my 7D2 I then have the top dial set for exposure compensation when the SET button on the rear is pressed. This allows me to very rapidly adjust comp without taking my eye off the viewfinder..


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2021)

I used to have the C1-C3 modes on my DSLRs set up for exposure compensation. Since getting the R5, I use full manual (Fv) mode and judge the exposure in the EVF, adjusting either the iso using the control ring or the shutter speed by a dial. I can adjust to avoid bleaching highlights or underexposing back-illuminated subjects - auto has been binned.


----------



## dcm (Nov 2, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I used to have the C1-C3 modes on my DSLRs set up for exposure compensation. Since getting the R5, I use full manual (Fv) mode and judge the exposure in the EVF, adjusting either the iso using the control ring or the shutter speed by a dial. I can adjust to avoid bleaching highlights or underexposing back-illuminated subjects - auto has been binned.


I made the switch to Fv mode when I got the M6mII and haven't used other modes since. It was an easy transition to the R6.


----------

